# Scorpions of the Philippines



## Korni (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys!

I want to show you some of my scorpions from the philippines.

My stocklist:
_Chaerilus celebensis_  Philip., Negros Oriental
_Chaerilus celebensis _ Philip., Cagayan de oro
_Isometrus maculatus_  Philip., Quezon Province
_Isometrus maculatus_  Philip., 
_Lychas mucronatus_  Philip.,
_Liocheles waigiensis_  Philip., Marinduque, Boac

All species are seperated and I try to breed only scorpions of one loction.


Some pictures:

Lychas mucronatus, very social! 10 speciemen, i2-i3, for 4 weeks on shippment without one case ofcanibalism!







Isometrus maculatus, my first speciemen came from Quezon Province. The first joungs are i5 now and sub/adult. I think they are very social, because I keep 2.3 in i5-i6 together without canibalism.






Some more Isometrus maculatus, I trie to get out the exact location, are partially very orange













Another nice species I don't saw here in Europe till now is Liocheles waigiensis. I only saw L. australisiae and keep them too, but my speciemen of this species come from Indonesia
L. waigiensis are very big and use only their claws for hunting. I got 1.1 adult and I think the others are subadults.
Subadult:






female:






male:






adult male:





with big prey :!: 






adult female, poss. gravid :?:



















so, thats all, I will try to keep and breed all this species.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jul 11, 2011)

those Lychas and isometrus sure have beautiful coloring


----------



## maurus (Jul 11, 2011)

any one else think that the 7th picture looks like a barracuda? nice!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 11, 2011)

nice scorpions thanks for sharing


----------



## Michiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Leo,

Like I said on the german forum, nice species and pics! 

cheers, Michiel


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jul 13, 2011)

maurus said:


> any one else think that the 7th picture looks like a barracuda? nice!


HHAAA! great call maurus


----------



## leiurusSaleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Great pics bro

Love those Isometrus maculatus :drool:


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 15, 2011)

nice pictures, more please


----------



## maggotron (Jul 22, 2011)

Lychas infuscatus aka Filipino bark...Mabuhay...


----------



## BAM1082 (Jul 22, 2011)

Lychas Spp. are beautiful! 

Very Jelous lol!


----------



## Michiel (Jul 23, 2011)

maggotron said:


> Lychas infuscatus aka Filipino bark...Mabuhay...


That's the second time you post a species name, without explaining why you think it is that species. Lychas infuscatus is not even depicted in this thread.


----------



## Korni (Jul 24, 2011)

not yet 

I will get some Lychas infuscatus in some weeks 

and a bigger Liocheles sp.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jul 24, 2011)

Once again, nice pictures of nice species! How do you like them so far?


----------



## maggotron (Jul 26, 2011)

Michiel said:


> That's the second time you post a species name, without explaining why you think it is that species. Lychas infuscatus is not even depicted in this thread.


ah ok brad....


----------



## Michiel (Jul 26, 2011)

maggotron said:


> ah ok brad....


Just curious, what does "brad" mean?


----------



## RodG (Jul 26, 2011)

Wonderful photos!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maggotron (Jul 28, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Just curious, what does "brad" mean?


are u sure i posted twice this specie?? if you want to know this specie just search coz i just saw this specie here in the phillipines gets mo brad?hahaha


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 28, 2011)

Great pics! The Lychas genus are definately high on the to get list but I must say the L waigensis particularily caught my eye. They are very neat and primitive looking. Might have to add those as well! Haha


----------



## moymoy (Jul 29, 2011)

@michiel

don't mind him, he is pathetic.

Looking how you admire thy specimens makes me a very sad panda. In its country of origin, it is always overlooked, if not, mocked by the very hobbyist who patronize "foreign" specimens.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 29, 2011)

maggotron said:


> are u sure i posted twice this specie?? if you want to know this specie just search coz i just saw this specie here in the phillipines gets mo brad?hahaha


Hi,

you where twice in a thread, just shouting a scorpion species name, without any explanation. At least in the case of the Lychas species, you where wrong. Personally, just shouting a name, without explanation why you think it is that species, is kind of worthless.

Stop calling me brad, orI  will cast a voodoo spell on you......


----------

